# additional workup for ED E&M



## eeoo (May 11, 2009)

If the ER physician reviews lab or x-rays, does this justify counting the dx and management options as a new problem with additional workup even if no further treatment was ordered other than any labs or x-rays at the time the patient presents to the ER? Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 11, 2009)

*Answered in ED forum*

I answered in the ED forum. My first instinct is "no" but I'd be interested in hearing other opinions.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 19, 2009)

I tend to associate additional workup as an admission or transfer but it really depends on the nature of the visit. Below is a pretty good article on this very topic.

http://www.ercoder.com/discussion/topic.php?id=25


----------

